# Need to help this neglected pony before it gets worse



## MeggPottr (Jul 6, 2014)

My father was telling me about a horse that was given to my brother's girlfriend, more specifically.. Her 13 year old daughter. Neither of which have any kind of experience with horses. They were told he was a miniature horse, but at 2 years old, he's roughly 11 hands, and growing. He has not been gelded and is starting to act "stud like" and I worry he's going to hurt himself or any of the kids (they've got four small kids-5, 6, 8 and 13 years old)
Over the winter, they had the pony tied in the haymow. They moved him to a small paddock when it got warmer because he started kicking and striking at the kids when they were in around him. He's very nervous and skittish. He's sweet and curious (he wouldn't leave me alone when I went to pet him yesterday) but he's also scared, and he bit my forearm, leaving a mark on my jacket and a light colored bruise. 

Now to the point.. His feet are overgrown and cracking and chipping. He's got a couple cracks almost the length of his hoof, and a decent sized chunk out of another. His halter is too big, so they've got it tied above the buckle, instead of getting him one that fits. I did not see a bucket or trough for fresh water, and his small paddock is over grown and full of weeds, a few of which I'm sure would make him sick. He has very little, if anything, to graze on. Any grass is very very short, and I'm afraid he may have worms. He's been cut above one hip. His skin is tight and dry, likely from dehydration. His coat is still in okay shape, but I'm afraid it won't last. I talked to my brother about buying him from them (my brother would just give him to me if he had a choice) but the 13 year old threw a tantrum about it, though she hasn't been near him for months, maybe over a year. I was thinking I could talk to her mother, but I'm not sure what I could say, or how to word it, without sounding mean and arrogant, as I tend to get very harsh about situations like this. I do not want to cause trouble within the family, however, the well-being of the pony, as well as my nieces and nephews, is far more important to me than worrying about them being angry with me. I would like to be able to keep him and care for him, as my horse was sold with out my knowledge in November, and I really miss having one around to care for, but even if that cannot happen, I want him to go to a place where he will be loved and well cared for.

So.. Suggestions??


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Cute pony. 

Offer them money. Past that, he's not in bad enough shape for the authorities to do anything.

Good luck.


----------



## MeggPottr (Jul 6, 2014)

Thank you. And Thank you. I thought he was pretty cute

I've offered money, but the daughter doesn't want to let him go, even though she's not doing anything with him. And as far as I can tell, what she says goes =[ Unfortunately, I think the only way he'll be bad enough is if he's dead. It seems as though no one does anything for the larger animals around here


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Not much you can do then. Look up the number of a farrier for them. Are yiu close enough to offer to help care for him?


----------



## MeggPottr (Jul 6, 2014)

Thankfully, yes. I'd like to try to talk the mother into letting me buy him from them, but I don't know how to do it without sounding rude. If nothing else, I want to get him a new halter, get him wormed and have a farrier over, then get the daughter to help me out so she can learn some things


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I would worry about gelding him before his feet.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Ah, have you mentioned stallion behavior to the mother? Not to encourage her to geld him but perhaps alarm bells will go off. All that good stuff about being unpredictable, biting, breaking out if it smells a mare in heat two miles away. In case she should ask, have the info on how much having him gelded will cost and possible followup care. May as well throw in the cost of getting his feet done while you're at it. If you have to haul out the big guns, mention the cost of hay for this coming winter. Once those dollar signs are flying around in her head you might just wind up with this pony. He appears to be lacking in salt.


----------



## MeggPottr (Jul 6, 2014)

Saddlebag said:


> Ah, have you mentioned stallion behavior to the mother? Not to encourage her to geld him but perhaps alarm bells will go off. All that good stuff about being unpredictable, biting, breaking out if it smells a mare in heat two miles away. In case she should ask, have the info on how much having him gelded will cost and possible followup care. May as well throw in the cost of getting his feet done while you're at it. If you have to haul out the big guns, mention the cost of hay for this coming winter. Once those dollar signs are flying around in her head you might just wind up with this pony. He appears to be lacking in salt.


This is definitely a great idea, and I've been thinking about it a lot. The hay thing may not do much, as they have a dairy farm and do their own hay, but everything else. I was thinking about throwing in that, since he's a stallion and not handled much, if one of her kids or their friends goes in to his paddock trying to "pet the pretty pony" they could end up in the hospital. Hoping that may make her realize what's going on
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Look up or find out your county or city's laws regarding the housing of stallions. A lot of places require you to have a certain type of fencing or a certain setup to house a stallion. There are usually hefty fines in place in case people ignore these laws. If worse comes to worse and she ignores you, report them for improperly housing a stallion. Maybe that will wake them up.

If it were me, I would probably just get the horse the things it needs. Buy him a new halter and put it on him. If they are as inattentive as you claim, they likely won't even notice. If they do say something, make light of it and say that you couldn't stand to see that big old halter on him anymore, or that such a handsome guy needed a nicer-looking halter than what they had on him.

Offer to help work with him and get him to where the kids can work with him. Don't be rude about it and say "You guys suck at horse care. I'm taking over your pony so he doesn't die." Say something like "I noticed that Junior doesn't get enough attention and was wondering if you'd mind me working with him. I can help get him to where the kids can at least brush him and pet him." Try to educate them about proper horse care and do it nicely. Express your concerns that as things stand, the children are likely to get hurt.


----------



## MeggPottr (Jul 6, 2014)

I would definitely not say it like that..Haha She just has a tendency of taking some things the wrong way, and there are already existing problems in the family.

I'm definitely going to look it up, though. I think they've gotta be separate, except for breeding, if they're over 2 years. With electric wire, which they have. But part of the paddock only has one line, and it's not tight. I do, however, already have a nice gray halter picked out for him, and someone who may be willing to trim his feet for a decent price-he did my mare's hooves until she was sold, and has a lot of experience with "problem horses" that haven't been trimmed much


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

What you are proposing by buying a new halter and possibly arranging for trim work is that you could be seen as meddling. It's their horse, not yours, no matter how you disagree with it's upkeep. Some people pay big money to keep a horse in a box stall. They can do that because it's their horse, not necessarily the best for the horse but it's their call.


----------



## MeggPottr (Jul 6, 2014)

Saddlebag said:


> What you are proposing by buying a new halter and possibly arranging for trim work is that you could be seen as meddling. It's their horse, not yours, no matter how you disagree with it's upkeep. Some people pay big money to keep a horse in a box stall. They can do that because it's their horse, not necessarily the best for the horse but it's their call.


And that's the issue.. I wouldn't just go out and tart doing anything without their permission first, but I would try to convince her to sell him to me. If that doesn't work, I'd offer my help
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

I wonder how old you are, simply because adults can be so bad about not thinking young people know very much. If you are very young it would probably help to have an adult talk to her.
Finding out the laws is a great idea!
I would probably approach her saying that I am very afraid for her kids, scared that one of them is going to get seriously hurt. When a friend of one of the kids petting the pony and maybe getting hurt was mentioned....you might point out (in a way that you are just worried about her) that is a major lawsuit in the making! If money would get her attention, that should!
Don't your parents, the boyfriend, some adult know about the situation? They should be getting involved, or the parents of the kids (the visiting friends) that are in danger of getting hurt.
Another thought, you seem to know the farrier fairly well. Is he the kind of person who would be concerned and willing to help? I don't suppose the pony can be seen by any roads? My thought was that he could stop by saying he had seen the pony in the pen and was offering his services. If the pony can't be seen that wouldn't work. Darn. 
I'm trying so hard to come up with ideas.:-(


----------



## MeggPottr (Jul 6, 2014)

KsKatt said:


> I wonder how old you are, simply because adults can be so bad about not thinking young people know very much. If you are very young it would probably help to have an adult talk to her.
> Finding out the laws is a great idea!
> I would probably approach her saying that I am very afraid for her kids, scared that one of them is going to get seriously hurt. When a friend of one of the kids petting the pony and maybe getting hurt was mentioned....you might point out (in a way that you are just worried about her) that is a major lawsuit in the making! If money would get her attention, that should!
> Don't your parents, the boyfriend, some adult know about the situation? They should be getting involved, or the parents of the kids (the visiting friends) that are in danger of getting hurt.
> ...



I'm 21.. Hah but I definitely know what you're saying. Even around my age, many people don't take me seriously, even though I've been around horses for most of my life (since I was 4) I wrote out some things I'd like to talk to her about, I was originally going to do it online as I hardly ever see her, and it's sometimes hard to find her, but I've decided it would be much better for me to try it in person, since words are often read differently and misinterpreted. I had my mother read what I wrote out and she said that she would find it offensive.. I wish some "adults" would just grow up xD
The farrier is Amish and unfortunately does not go that way on his own. Even so, the pony is so nervous that, even if he is close to the road, he quickly moves to the back side of the paddock out of sight the moment he hears a car or tractor approaching. I definitely appreciate the help, thank you! I'm hoping to possibly talk to her tomorrow. Wish me luck!


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Cute pony. You've gotten a lot of advice, I just wanted to mention that you could get him registered as a POA if he's not already. He's got the color for it


----------



## MeggPottr (Jul 6, 2014)

Drifting said:


> Cute pony. You've gotten a lot of advice, I just wanted to mention that you could get him registered as a POA if he's not already. He's got the color for it


That's what I was thinking, also! His skin is spotted on his hind quarters and a bit down his legs, too. That all depends on whether or not I can find the person to talk to, without her snotty kids around..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

OK, supposing you wind up with the pony, then what? Would you put it up for sale or keep it? If you sell him you have no idea of how his future will turn out. Are you going to pay the castration fees? Who's going to train him? No one wants an untrained pony for their kids. There is no substitute for many miles under saddle and who's going to do that? I suspect you're caught up on this idea of rescuing this pony but with no real plan in place.


----------



## MeggPottr (Jul 6, 2014)

Saddlebag said:


> OK, supposing you wind up with the pony, then what? Would you put it up for sale or keep it? If you sell him you have no idea of how his future will turn out. Are you going to pay the castration fees? Who's going to train him? No one wants an untrained pony for their kids. There is no substitute for many miles under saddle and who's going to do that? I suspect you're caught up on this idea of rescuing this pony but with no real plan in place.



You're assuming things about me, and it is slightly irritating. I am most certainly not a child. You did not say that, but it's implied in the tone of the post. *HOWEVER!!!* I do see and completely understand where you're coming from. They're all valid questions, for which I have answers. The likelihood of me getting him and having him for myself (right now) seems very slim, I've accepted that. I have not been able to get a hold of my brother's girlfriend, but I'm trying. But IF I do, I'll keep him. For a little while, at least. A few years. I understand that selling is always a toss up, which is why when I'm selling animals, I always check out where they're going, and who they're going to. I know that's not always a guarantee, but it's better than just letting them go to the highest bidder. And I've got a fairly good idea as to who would want him, and would be able to continue to work with him. I've already got some money put aside for castration, and with the job I've got, it won't take long to finish getting it. I've got a barn with two large stalls and a run-in, and a 10+ acre pasture with a pond, plenty of area for him to run and graze, with shelter and fresh water (none of which he has now). I have experience training, and though I'm likely too tall for him, I've got a good friend who trains horses and ponies and is already very excited as she hasn't been able to work with an untrained horse in a couple years. I don't plan on starting anything under saddle for at least another year, as I want to work on his biting, possible kicking, and desensitizing. That's a huge part of the training, especially with a pony/horse that is likely to be used for children. I am not clueless, I understand the work it's going to take to get him to where he needs to be. I know it's going to take a great deal of time and effort, and a lot of patience, all of which I'm willing to give. I'm not jumping in to this thinking it's going to be easy or cheap. I'm not doing this on a whim. It is something I'm very serious and passionate about.
I understand and appreciate your concern, and I thank you for any advice you (and anyone else) are able to give. I'm open to any and all suggestions.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

I liked both these posts. SB's because it happens oh so often and is a fair warning, and the OP's because it looks like she can fit the bill.

Naturally I like the looks of the pony, probably have lots of Appytude. He may be the fewspot pattern. Wonder if he would shuffle? And the best thing that could happen to him at this point in his life, is to be taken in by someone competent.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I think he'd make a right smart driving pony. Once he's gelded the nipping should subside or will with some discipline.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Shame on the seller selling a POA Stallion to a family!!! I think if you've already told them someone will get hurt, start $figuring costs of gelding, etc., keep it in your head, and wait until somebody gets hurt. They'll want to dump this pony fast and at a reduced price, even to YOU who has shown some interest. I wouldn't be surprised if they call you after this happens. =/
Serves them right, getting a large animal that no one wants to train or work with.
I knew a family that bred POA's, trained them and led a Pony Club, where their children and the others in the club showed POA's. It was a slick operation, and they make very good child's ponies IF they are gelded and broken. These folks kept their stallions segregated.
Here is an ad for a POA:
STUNNING BOMB PROOF POA PONY POA for sale in Atwater, Ohio :: HorseClicks


----------



## MeggPottr (Jul 6, 2014)

No idea about the shuffling. I've only ever seen him at a slow walk and running full of kicks and buck. I would love to find out though.
I agree, I'm sure he would mellow out quite a lot once he's castrated, and the biting and nipping will likely end (hopefully) I do think he'd make a nice driving pony as well, once he realizes that not everything is out to get him.. I think he could make a nice little show pony, too. He's certainly got the look.
The thing with the seller.. She actually just ave him away at 6 months. She said he was a mini and he would be quiet and calm. Well.. He is obviously not a mini. And guaranteeing that a colt is going to be "quiet and calm" is just ridiculous. Especially knowing te people have no experience with horses of any kind.. She was just as careless as the current owners. She probably just didn't want to have to deal with gelding or housing a colt.. Probably right though.. The only wag they'll let him go us when someone gets hurt.. =[
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

A country song is sooo true;
God is great
Beer is good and
People are crazy!
I have a pony for sale. The ad is very precise, he is a rescue, was gelded at the age of 5, 12.2 hands, is 17 now and not broke to ride. I specifically state that he would be a project pony for someone very experienced and would look cute pulling a cart. One of the first responses asked if he would be good for a two year old child.:shock: I don't know if some people don't know how to read or think!
This family falls into the not knowing how to think category:x.


----------



## MeggPottr (Jul 6, 2014)

KsKatt said:


> A country song is sooo true;
> God is great
> Beer is good and
> People are crazy!
> ...


Wow.. Maybe it's the doesn't care category. I taught my nephew to ride on one of my paint mare when he was two, and she was perfect. I wouldn't have dreamed of having him on any of my other horses, or of bein more than a few feet from him, no matter which he was on. He was also raised to respect the animal, something that that two year old probably doesn't have a clue about. Good luck with your sale! =]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

MeggPottr said:


> Wow.. Maybe it's the doesn't care category. I taught my nephew to ride on one of my paint mare when he was two, and she was perfect. I wouldn't have dreamed of having him on any of my other horses, or of bein more than a few feet from him, no matter which he was on. He was also raised to respect the animal, something that that two year old probably doesn't have a clue about. Good luck with your sale! =]
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I really shouldn't be thinking all the blame on the family. Of course, she has been told and should be able to see that she is putting her kids in danger. Most mothers are pretty sensitive to dangers around their kids.
The seller is most at blame. I agree, selling a colt to a family that knows nothing about horses is just asking for trouble!
Since it's too late to do anything about that part, I'm glad the pony (and the kids) have you on their side!


----------



## MeggPottr (Jul 6, 2014)

KsKatt said:


> I really shouldn't be thinking all the blame on the family. Of course, she has been told and should be able to see that she is putting her kids in danger. Most mothers are pretty sensitive to dangers around their kids.
> The seller is most at blame. I agree, selling a colt to a family that knows nothing about horses is just asking for trouble!
> Since it's too late to do anything about that part, I'm glad the pony (and the kids) have you on their side!



Haha thanks! I'm trying, that's for sure. I did leave a message for her the other day to get a hold of me because I'd like to talk to her about him and the kids being around him. I also mentioned that I'm not going to ask her to sell him to me, as they've already made it clear that they don't want to, but that I'd still like to help. She read it and completely ignored it.. :-x So right now, I'm to the point of just calling someone and seeing what happens.


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

I wish you the best of luck. But, as hard as it is to get authorities motivated, even when the animals are clearly starving, I wouldn't hold my breath. 
Child Services would probably care, the kids safety in jeopardy. But I bet, unless there was a true horse person there, they probably wouldn't understand. It bites.:-(


----------



## MeggPottr (Jul 6, 2014)

KsKatt said:


> I wish you the best of luck. But, as hard as it is to get authorities motivated, even when the animals are clearly starving, I wouldn't hold my breath.
> Child Services would probably care, the kids safety in jeopardy. But I bet, unless there was a true horse person there, they probably wouldn't understand. It bites.:-(


Thank you. I hate how difficult it is to get them there, then to do something about it. It's incredibly frustrating. But.. I'll try it.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I don't see anything wrong with this pony other than long feet. 

I was expecting to see a starving or neglected horse. He looks healthy and well fed. Horses get scrapes on them all the time. The feet should be trimmed, but a lot of people let them go longer than they should.

If you really want the pony, continue to try to buy him. But he is hardly a neglect case. I'm sure there are some horses out there that really need help more than this one if you want to rescue one.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

MeggPottr, you seem to have a lot of drive and heart, but I don't see that you have a lot of money. Even though you heart goes out to this pony--MY heart goes out to the Husky on a chain across the street, well fed, played with, but WTFudge?, are they doing, when they could keep her inside the house, like my dogs are--I would suggest you look for a horse that is WORTH your time as a project. Don't be fooled by his size, he can STILL pack quite a wollup if he kicks you while you are training. We don't HAVE to learn every lesson that hard way, you know, and our horse doesn't have to kick us or bite us or throw us to make us feel like good trainers.
There are so many unfinished horses further along than this one with owners that are looking at their finances are ready to sell. Please look for one of those that you can train and ride in your favorite discipline. I don't look at you as a trainer in her early 20's, who doesn't know anything, just one that needs a few words of wisdom about how to spend your training time. =D


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

trailhorserider said:


> I don't see anything wrong with this pony other than long feet.
> 
> I was expecting to see a starving or neglected horse. He looks healthy and well fed. Horses get scrapes on them all the time. The feet should be trimmed, but a lot of people let them go longer than they should.
> 
> If you really want the pony, continue to try to buy him. But he is hardly a neglect case. I'm sure there are some horses out there that really need help more than this one if you want to rescue one.


I believe that the OPs concerns include the fear of injuries to the children because the parent is too stupid to protect her kids. And when a tragedy does happen the pony will be killed or sent to auction where the only people who would be interested would be kill buyers. Those are real concerns. Unfortunately, she probably is just in for disappointment.


----------



## MeggPottr (Jul 6, 2014)

Corporal said:


> MeggPottr, you seem to have a lot of drive and heart, but I don't see that you have a lot of money. Even though you heart goes out to this pony--MY heart goes out to the Husky on a chain across the street, well fed, played with, but WTFudge?, are they doing, when they could keep her inside the house, like my dogs are--I would suggest you look for a horse that is WORTH your time as a project. Don't be fooled by his size, he can STILL pack quite a wollup if he kicks you while you are training. We don't HAVE to learn every lesson that hard way, you know, and our horse doesn't have to kick us or bite us or throw us to make us feel like good trainers.
> There are so many unfinished horses further along than this one with owners that are looking at their finances are ready to sell. Please look for one of those that you can train and ride in your favorite discipline. I don't look at you as a trainer in her early 20's, who doesn't know anything, just one that needs a few words of wisdom about how to spend your training time. =D


Thank you xD haha no worries, I've decided to not have him for myself. The girlfriend did get back to me, and I'm going to try to help them out a bit with finding a vet to held him and getting a good farrier out for his feet. I know what you mean about packing a wollop.. I've been kicked by a new born foal just a few hours old and OUCH .. Hah I'm looking forward to being able to help them in general, while trying to get them to consider sellin him and maybe getting one a little more "kid friendly"
I've also been looking at two 6 year old geldings that are trained to ride already, but need work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MeggPottr (Jul 6, 2014)

KsKatt said:


> I believe that the OPs concerns include the fear of injuries to the children because the parent is too stupid to protect her kids. And when a tragedy does happen the pony will be killed or sent to auction where the only people who would be interested would be kill buyers. Those are real concerns. Unfortunately, she probably is just in for disappointment.


That is very true. And yes.. He has a good weight now, but I've seen why they've allowed happen to other horses they've had. I am most worried about the kids, yes. The 6 year old got bit by their dog yesterday, and the dog doesn't have any shots! (We've got local free rabies clinics at least every other month, so there's no excuse) an she wouldn't take the little one to the hospital because she didn't want to have to lie about the dogs shots.
In my opinion, even though the pony'a weight is good, there are different kinds of neglect, which is happening. Some good news though! Not entirely disappointed! They're letting me go over to help with him as much as I can, and that's a step forward as far as I'm concerned =D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MeggPottr (Jul 6, 2014)

Update: My mother just called me and said to pick Cere (the pony) up whenever. My brother's exact words were "Tell Olive that if she wants the horse, she can have the f*ckin' thing! I just want him OUT OF HERE"

So my guess is sooommeethingg happened.. Or he came to his senses and realized what could happen.. Either way.. I've got a new addition! *excited and incredibly nervous*


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

MeggPottr said:


> That is very true. And yes.. He has a good weight now, but I've seen why they've allowed happen to other horses they've had. I am most worried about the kids, yes. The 6 year old got bit by their dog yesterday, and the dog doesn't have any shots! (We've got local free rabies clinics at least every other month, so there's no excuse) an she wouldn't take the little one to the hospital because she didn't want to have to lie about the dogs shots.
> In my opinion, even though the pony'a weight is good, there are different kinds of neglect, which is happening. Some good news though! Not entirely disappointed! They're letting me go over to help with him as much as I can, and that's a step forward as far as I'm concerned =D
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


How bad is the bite? I'm afraid that would put me over the edge, I'd be calling child services. Any bite also runs a very high risk of tetnus, especially animal bites. I bet the kids haven't had their shots either. Where the heck is this kid's father?


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

Please let us know what happens and try to find out why this sudden change of heart. Another child injured and not receiving medical care.:shock:
On that part I hope your brother is putting his foot down also.


----------



## MeggPottr (Jul 6, 2014)

KsKatt said:


> How bad is the bite? I'm afraid that would put me over the edge, I'd be calling child services. Any bite also runs a very high risk of tetnus, especially animal bites. I bet the kids haven't had their shots either. Where the heck is this kid's father?



It's an inch long cut on her cheek, and a hole through her lip. Her dad, my brother, took her to the hospital. The ER there is worthless.. They said they don't stitch up dog bites anymore (wtf?) and they didn't even clean it out! He was sooooo angry.. The kids have, thankfully. But I think it's only because the school requires it. Either way.. I'm disgusted with their mother. I really think that the dog biting her made him realize exactly what could go wrong-they've had the dog for years, since he was born. Who's to say what could happen with any other animal (they've got dairy cows, too)


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The problem with dogs and kids is that sometimes the kid will stare at the dog which to the dog is an act of aggression. Dog makes the first move and unfortunately a child is bitten. In Ontario a dog bite that is treated by a doctor has to be reported to our health department. The dog is then home quarantined for ten days and can't be outside off leash during that time. This is the time frame for a dog to show signs of being rabid.


----------



## MeggPottr (Jul 6, 2014)

Saddlebag said:


> The problem with dogs and kids is that sometimes the kid will stare at the dog which to the dog is an act of aggression. Dog makes the first move and unfortunately a child is bitten. In Ontario a dog bite that is treated by a doctor has to be reported to our health department. The dog is then home quarantined for ten days and can't be outside off leash during that time. This is the time frame for a dog to show signs of being rabid.



I completely believe it was the kid's fault, at least to a point. My dad's dog has nipped at her, but not before she pulled on her ears and hair after being told not to. I'm pretty sure it's suppose to be reported, but in this small town, they just simply do not care. The ER doesn't even have any doctors anymore.. Just NPs and nurses!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

MeggPottr said:


> Update: My mother just called me and said to pick Cere (the pony) up whenever. My brother's exact words were "Tell Olive that if she wants the horse, she can have the f*ckin' thing! I just want him OUT OF HERE"...


 

I do hope all works out well for you and if you are taking possession of the pony, get something in writing - bill of sale for example. There's been too many folks write in here (on the forum) to tell of things going sideways in a hurry and only a verbal agreement that is of no real use in settling the dispute either in court or out of it.


----------



## MeggPottr (Jul 6, 2014)

Chevaux said:


> I do hope all works out well for you and if you are taking possession of the pony, get something in writing - bill of sale for example. There's been too many folks write in here (on the forum) to tell of things going sideways in a hurry and only a verbal agreement that is of no real use in settling the dispute either in court or out of it.



Thank you! In writing for sure! Whenever large amounts of money, property or animals are involved.. Always.


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

Okay, he wanted the pony gone. I'm afraid to ask, what about the dog?


----------



## MeggPottr (Jul 6, 2014)

KsKatt said:


> Okay, he wanted the pony gone. I'm afraid to ask, what about the dog?



I haven't the slightest clue =[ they'll probably keep him. They've had him for 5 or 6 years. Also.. Not neutered! -_-


----------



## MeggPottr (Jul 6, 2014)

Got him home! Loaded fairly well, even though he's only been on a trailer once. He doesn't like being touched much, but he tolerates it to a point. Oh.. And he LOVES peppermint.. xD
Vet and farrier in next week.


----------

